# My Phone is Possessed!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

So I think my phone is possesed. I am on LiquidICS. Tonight my phone started to act slow so i was like ok no problem I'll reboot. I rebooted but I was stuck on the Boot Logo and no Boot Menu access. I thought ok Ill sbf. I plugged my phone up to charge. It wouldnt turn on at all. I was like oh shit. I pulled the cord and plugged up to my computer thinking it was the outlet. It booted and went to bootloader screen. The bootloader said battery to low to flash. Well up to this point it was time to go to bowling. So I left the house with my phone in my pocket. When I got to bowling I thought I would give it another shot. I powered up and went to stock recovery. wiped data and rebooted. Bam bootloader screen with error A5,70.... etc. I pulled the battery and put it back in and though I'll sbf tonight. At this point my battery had less than 5% left. After a few minutes of the phone sitting there it booted up BY ITSELF and went to the Setup Wizard, So is my phone cursed? Without a doubt I will be sbfing.

Edit: After setting up my account I rebooted. That is all I did. After the reboot my wallpaper had changed to a monkey eating a banana and my nav keys appeared. This wallpaper didnt exist anywhere on my sd card!!! and I hadnt gone to settings yet to set up nav buttons. WTF


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you manage to get an Android virus? I thought that was an urban legend, LOL.


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

Screenshots please!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Umm what?!! I've already changed ROMS. I'm beta testing VXR Now

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK Thats funny. Turns out the reason why my phone went straight to bootloader when I plugged my phone into my computer is because of the data cable I used. I just found out that that is what that cable always does. It puts my phone into bootloader mode. Weird.


----------

